# No puedo ejecutar scripts... permiso denegado [SOLUCIONADO]

## DarkMind

tengo instaladoi linux en hda1, en hda2 tengo otra particion que la monto en /mnt/datos_1

lo raro es que no puedo ejecutar nada . por ej:

darkmind@gentoo /mnt/datos_1/Juegos/UT $ ./ut

bash: ./ut: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permiso denegado

y no entiendo porque... si copio el directorio a /home/darkmind ahi puedo ejecutar el archivo sin problemas

a la particion hda2 le tengo puesto exec en el fstab...

alguna idea?..Last edited by DarkMind on Sun Sep 05, 2004 4:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ikaro

talvez porque te falta las permisiones chmod 755 /mnt/datos_1/Juegos

ou ln -s /mnt/datos_1/Juegos/ut /home/darkmind/Juegos/UnrealT

./UnrealT

 :Laughing: 

----------

## DarkMind

nop.. ninguna de las dos formas me resulta...   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Julianyus

Tu problema tiene una sencilla solución.

Por defecto las particiones fat32 se montan sin permisos de ejecucion de binarios linux, para darle estos permisos solo tienes que modificar tu linea del fstab que hace referencia a esa partición y añadirle la opción correspondiente.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Por ejemplo:
> 
> /dev/hda1    /mnt/win     vfat     rw,exec,noauto,user   0 0
> ...

 

----------

## DarkMind

 *Julianyus wrote:*   

> Tu problema tiene una sencilla solución.
> 
> Por defecto las particiones fat32 se montan sin permisos de ejecucion de binarios linux, para darle estos permisos solo tienes que modificar tu linea del fstab que hace referencia a esa partición y añadirle la opción correspondiente.
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

no uso fat32... tengo reiserfs, la linea que tengo en el fstab es la sgte:

/dev/hda5		/mnt/datos_1	reiserfs	defaults,auto,exec,users	0 1

----------

## Stolz

Prueba con esto:

```
# su

# mount /mnt/datos_1

# chmod 777 /mnt/datos_1

# umount /mnt/datos_1

# exit
```

Con esto creo que ya podras montar la particion desde cualquier usuario y ejecutar cualquier scripts.

Cuanta si te lo soluciona.

Un saludo.

----------

## prllx

Seguro que sucede solo en ese dico???

fijate si /bin/sh esta apuntando a /bin/bash, y si no lo esta, crea el link

----------

## DarkMind

 *prllx wrote:*   

> Seguro que sucede solo en ese dico???
> 
> fijate si /bin/sh esta apuntando a /bin/bash, y si no lo esta, crea el link

 

el link apunta a /bin/bash  asi que ese no es el problema

----------

## DarkMind

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Prueba con esto:
> 
> ```
> # su
> 
> ...

 

nop, no funciona tampoco..   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## MelampO

 *DarkMind wrote:*   

> 
> 
> no uso fat32... tengo reiserfs, la linea que tengo en el fstab es la sgte:
> 
> /dev/hda5		/mnt/datos_1	reiserfs	defaults,auto,exec,users	0 1

 

La opcion "users", implica un "noexec", "nosuid", y "nodev"... al poner el "users" despues del exec, estarias ejecutando la particion como "noexec". 

Puedes probar a cambiar el orden y dejarlo algo asi como:

```

/dev/hda5      /mnt/datos_1   reiserfs   defaults,auto,users,exec   0 1[/quote]

```

a ver si tienes suerte =))

Talueguinn

----------

## DarkMind

 *MelampO wrote:*   

>  *DarkMind wrote:*   
> 
> no uso fat32... tengo reiserfs, la linea que tengo en el fstab es la sgte:
> 
> /dev/hda5  /mnt/datos_1 reiserfs defaults,auto,exec,users 0 1 
> ...

 

le saque la opcion users y me funka perfecto, no tenia idea que esa opcion implicaba noexec..

gracias   :Very Happy: 

----------

